# Are all HGVC benefits transferrable in resales?



## wzhao6898 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi there,

We've just attended a HGVC sales preview, the price was too high for us, but we liked the resort and especially its open season benefit. Does anybody know if we buy one in the resale market, are all the benefits, specifically open season and free daily use, transferrable?
Thanks

David


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 7, 2012)

All but Elite Perks I presume.  

But I do not have any direct experience or information from anyone on purchasing and account that has Elite via Resales.  So I suppose that might be a possibility.  

But if someone has Elite Perks they would have paid big bucks from HGVC and are likely to be selling.

Generally resale points act the same way as developer purchased points. I do know that you can't collect enough resale points to obtain Elite.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 8, 2012)

This is a question that's asked every few months.

As a resale buyer, I can tell you that every single benefit and use transfers, save only counting that the points for elite status. You get the exact same booking windows. Free day-use, however, is a benefit that varies among the resorts, so do not count on that.

For points to count toward elite status, you need to buy them direct from HGVC. We have several posters who have and enjoy the perks it brings; however, even they would tell you that they're not equal to the extra thousands needed to get there.


----------



## TheWizz (Jan 31, 2012)

*HGVC Elite status via resale - tis possible*

There are a _few_ exceptions to being able to buy into HGVC via "resales" and also being able to reap the benefits of HGVC/HHonors Elite status.  I know this since I was able to do less than 2 years ago (unless they have clamped down even harder now).  Here is what one would need to do to get into HGVC with > 14k points and claim HGVC Elite status:
1.  Pick your resort wisely, since wherever you purchase the first one from (at a low cost) is where you must purchase the second one from as well.  Before you decide (and purchase your first unit, make sure the Affiliate has an agreement with HGVC for certain "open seasons" to convert regular affiliate weeks into HGVC points weeks.  I did my research and decided on the affiliate long before I made the initial EBay purchase. 
2.  Purchase a high points value HGVC affiliate from Tug2 classifieds or an Ebay auction with reasonable maintenance rates.  For me, I found a fixed  2BR Plus week at the affiliate resort that "potentially" was worth 8400 points in HGVC.  I picked it up for $500 + CC via an EBay auction.  Then wait and wait and wait for the title to be transferred and resort to be notified of the new ownership.  
3.  Once you own a high-value unit at an affiliate, contact the resort directly (again) and ask them about buying a resale unit (direct!) that they are facilitating for a distressed owner that wants to get out of ownership.  Since I already owned a unit worth 8400 points, I was looking for something worth at least 5400 points.   Let the affiliate sales personnel know you want a unit worth N HGVC points (N = whatever you need to get to at least 14k HGVC points annually, and that you want to purchase and convert both units into HGVC as apart of the deal.  For me, I found a "gently used" 1BR Plus week that was worth 6,200 points and was eligible for HGVC membership.  Since I purchased the second unit direct from the affiliate sales/developer, they were able to take my 8400 point unit and the newly acquired 6200 point unit and convert BOTH units into HGVC at the same time for the same fee during the conversion "open season".  Now of course I didn't get the 6200 point unit for $500 like I did on EBay - no, that one set me back almost $10k, incl. closing costs, transfer fees, etc.  

Once it was done, I had Elite status with HGVC and now Gold Elite with HHonors each year as well and 14,600 Club Points annually for relatively low maintenance fees (compared to NY or HI) and am recognized at all HGVC resorts as an "Elite HGVC Owner".  I visited my "home resort" this past summer via HGVC points and was quite happy with my purchase, and I also get local owner benefits for last minute deals, etc.  I think it was a pretty good deal for a total investment just under $11k.

Now if I could just figure out how to get into NYC on a reservation of > 44 days w/o having to buy there...


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 31, 2012)

TheWizz said:


> There are a _few_ exceptions to being able to buy into HGVC via "resales" and also being able to reap the benefits of HGVC/HHonors Elite status.  I know this since I was able to do less than 2 years ago (unless they have clamped down even harder now.



Buying thru a listed-affiliate may work, but resales are not 'spose to count.
"ClubPoints acquired through unrelated third parties do not qualify toward elite status."
-- Members Guide, pg.163

BTW, HHonors gold-status can also be earned thru qualifying stays or thru $20K in purchases with the Am-Ex HHonors card.


----------



## TheWizz (Jan 31, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> Buying resale, even as an add-on to a qualifying purchase, doesn't work anymore...
> "ClubPoints acquired through unrelated third parties do not qualify toward elite status."
> -- Members Guide, pg.163
> 
> BTW, HHonors gold-status can also be earned thru qualifying stays or thru $20K in purchases with the Am-Ex HHonors card.




I believe similar verbiage has been in the guide for several years.  I purchased the second unit and joined HGVC in 1Q2010.  I think the key is "unrelated third parties", which an affiliate isn't unrelated.  I was told that they are only allowed to bring in all other units ever so often during special promotions from HGVC, e.g. the open seasons.  Sometimes timing is everything and I believe I was fortunate to be looking during their promotional period.  Never hurts to check with the current affiliates that are still actively selling units with conversions into HGVC...


----------



## Omne (Jan 31, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> BTW, HHonors gold-status can also be earned thru qualifying stays or thru $20K in purchases with the Am-Ex HHonors card.



Or owning a unit at Hilton Club New York, resale or direct. Gold is automatic, at least at the 14K level. I don't know if that's also true for points under 14K.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 31, 2012)

Not to quibble. You may have found a back door.
But there is a list of which specific affiliates qualify that includes:
Bay Club, GP Palisades, MarBrisa, Valdoro, Scottish resorts, Vilamoura, and "true" HGVC resorts.


----------



## TheWizz (Jan 31, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> Not to quibble. You may have found a back door.
> But there is a list of which specific affiliates qualify that includes:
> Bay Club, GP Palisades, MarBrisa, Valdoro, Scottish resorts, Vilamoura, and "true" HGVC resorts.




I don't mind a back door as long as it gets me into the room.    The affiliate resort I own at is in your list above.  As I mentioned, it never hurts to inquire and see if such an option exists when you plan on purchasing anyway.


----------

